# Garden of Earthly Delights



## Disir

Ok. So, I had never heard of this painting. In fact, when I first saw it (like 30 minutes ago) I was a bit dismissive.  The above is not (to me) the best picture of the paining on the internet. This link has the picture that allowed me to see the detail better. 
The Garden of Earthly Delights Triptych - The Collection - Museo Nacional del Prado

It was done by this guy here:
Hieronymus Bosch - Wikipedia

And he is called El Bosco in Spanish. As it turns out there is another guy Rafael Alberti - Wikipedia who was so inspired by the detail in the painting that he wrote a poem. I tried to look for a decent translation of the following poem but I couldn't find one. 


Here is another video that highlights El Bosco


----------



## fncceo

If you're a fan of the style ... I suggest you check out Bruegel.


----------



## Disir

fncceo said:


> If you're a fan of the style ... I suggest you check out Bruegel.



Thanks! I don't know if I'm a fan yet but the detail is interesting.


----------



## fncceo

If you like detail...

Bruegel's 'Netherlandish Proverbs'






Illustrates 126 separate Frankish and Dutch proverbs, idioms, and allegories, all in one single scene.


----------

